# Urgent - New loving home needed for my 2 cats



## kittykatz (Jun 2, 2015)

I never ever thought that I would have to post on here, and it is with a very heavy heart that I do so.

I was made redundant a year ago and have recently found a new job!! Unfortunately this new position will be based abroad. I thought I had found my cats the perfect new home, through friend of a friend etc. but they have phoned me to let me know that they too are going off to work abroad. I have contacted the Cats Protection League and they said to post on this forum because they could not help me, apparently don't cover my post code SW6 London?

I have to vacate my flat next Friday! I will contact the Blue X to see if they can help as well, but in the meantime if there is anybody out there who could possibly help I would be very great full

They are mother (Charlie) and son Perrywinkle (Perry) and they have both neutered. 
A friend of mine at the time got Charlie from the a cat sanctuary in Alvehurch - the sanctuary said that she was spayed, apparently not! One day they both ended up on my doorstep in London! They have been with me ever since.
I can't tell you how old Charlie is (16/17? it's a compete guess) she had Perry in 2000. They sleep a lot and and are used to a quiet home, they have not been around children or other pets. I have never been scratched never been bitten, they really are gentle souls. The like to talk and let me know what they want from '_please move I want to sit there_', '_I want to go to the bathroom for a drink'_ _'pick me up so i can look out the window' _or the best one _'come on mom'_ it's time for bed.

Thank you for taking the time to read, any help or suggestions great fully received.


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

So, what happens in two days if you cant find a home for them? Two elderly cats are not going to find a home easily.


----------



## kittykatz (Jun 2, 2015)

I've been sitting up all night worrying sick about it.


----------



## kittykatz (Jun 2, 2015)

I should point out it's next Friday not this Friday coming but still I am very anxious.


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

I will send a pm to CC who runs a small rescue and is a valued member of this forum. It wouldn't be ideal, because god knows how long they would languish in rescue, waiting for a new home.


----------



## kittykatz (Jun 2, 2015)

Thank you, I know it's far from ideal. I was thinking maybe I should go down the foster home route in the short term..2/3 months?.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

To be honest I am not sure I am the right person to ask for help in this case as I don't have much success rehoming older cats.
I have 6 cats still waiting for my help, 3 due in on 21st June, 3 due in 4 weeks later plus I already have many here.

Still waiting for 2 cats to leave me who came on a temp basis, been well over a year now and I still don't have any dates on when the owner can collect them.

If you wanted only a temp home for 3 months maximum, although not sure why you would ask for a home if you wanted a temp home I do know somebody who could help with this but they would charge you £25 per cat each week.

Only other suggestion would be Golden Oldies Rescue.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

What about Golden Oldies? Are they fairly near you?

https://m.facebook.com/GoldiesCatRescue?_rdr


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

Any news?


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

I really hope you have found somewhere for your cats. An update would be appreciated.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Not sure here now if we are looking for permanent homes for two oldies (which you would be really SOOO lucky to find in the next week) or a foster, which might be more do-able. Any chance of an update, please? You must be very worried...as the owner of two 18-yr-olds, one fit as a flea and the other with thyroid/high blood pressure and the accompanying vets' bills, (just lost the 19-yr-old in April), I realize that a permanent home might be difficult to find. I am in west London but have ten cats here now so could not promise a permanent home altho' if you are still desperate when you are due to leave, I would try to help on a short-term basis. Could you let us know what point you are at (if there has been any progress) re: adoption/fostering.

Thank you!!!


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

It appears that OP has dropped off radar with this one. It surprises me how often this happens. It's well over a week now and nothing has been posted. One assumes that arrangements have been made for the cats, but the OP who was so desperate initially doesn't keep us updated. Ah well...


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

I hope with all my heart that they were found homes!


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Ang2 said:


> I hope with all my heart that they were found homes!


Thought she might have let us know tbh Ang.


----------

